
How many calories you may burn standing at work versus sitting, strolling - hkr_mag
http://arstechnica.co.uk/science/2016/06/heres-how-many-calories-you-may-burn-standing-at-work-versus-sitting-strolling/
======
tracker1
Along these lines, I'm thinking that having larger corporate offices make the
walk farther for non-handicap parking in general would be beneficial to
employee health. I know that some parking lots are huge in general, but
positioning entrances, and the majority of parking to effectively enforce a
roughly 1/4 mile walk would help a lot.

Although it was really rough at first, I worked in an office, where the closer
parking lot was always full, and in a Phoenix summer, that sucked.. but as it
cooled, I had forced myself to park at the far end of the overflow lot, that
was farther down the road... about 1/3 mile walk each way. My health in
general improved a lot over those months working there. Although, it was a bit
exhausting when I'd invariably forget my security badge in my car about once a
week.

I'm also thinking it might be nice to have cities actually block off auto
traffic on certain streets in favor of higher walking, opening areas to foot
traffic over auto.

